# Hi everybody



## Cat

Hi everyone i'm cat i live in the north west and totally love most reps but only have 2 corns (amel and classic)and 1 beardie. Could do with a friendly forum so hope i get to speak to some of you soon.


----------



## Guest

Hi cat

Welcome to the forum

I have kept corns and beardies in the past and my wife now keeps corn snakes

Hope we are able to chat/help you in the future

Ryan


----------



## Cat

Good to be here site looks great.


----------



## nattyb

Hi Cat and welcome  
This is the forum for friendly herp chat,hope you enjoy!!


----------



## cornmorphs

hiya cat, welcome to the forum.
we keep mainly corns as the name suggests, also have a pair each of mexican black kings and african brown house snakes.


----------



## Cat

Nice welcome thanks. I only got my classic corn 2 days ago saw a sign in a shop door for corn and full set up for £35 absolute bargain so he was mine straight away. Can't wait to get a proper look at him though as he's getting some much needed peace from his traumatic journey and cleanout because his viv was filthy he kept striking and scared me half to death (never been bitten yet) plus he's in blue so i'm gonna leave him alone for 7 days. He's very small too. The guy i got him from says he's 7 months old but looks more like a 4 month old and still on pinkies. :?


----------



## Guest

Good idea Cat and im pleased you got such a bargain.Sounds like more of a rescue than a bargain though.Im sure it will have a great life with you  

Ryan


----------



## Cat

Thanks


----------



## chocolatecolubrid

Welcome Cat! I've got a corn myself - ghost phase. Love her to bits and would like a few more, but new additions to the pet room mean I have to cut back...  Looking forward to seeing pics!!! LOL! :lol:


----------



## Cat

as soon as i work out how to post pics they'll be up [/img]


----------



## Guest

Cat to post pics you need to have them web based.

then you post it like:








but without the spaces

Hope this helps

Ryan


----------



## t-bo

Hi Cat! and welcome to the forum


----------



## Cat

web based? :? i'll sort it soon enough just have to play around with it for a while


----------



## t-bo

Check the link below for info on adding pictures 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/about209.html


----------



## Cat

/DCIM/100_FUJI/DSCF0867.JPGlucy/DCIM/100_FUJI/DSCF0867.JPG what am i doing wrong :x


----------



## Cat

has this worked?


----------



## Deadbait

hi cat, weclome to forums 

u have to upload ur pic onto a web server - type in google " image host ", and ur sure to come up with something to load pics onto, and then use the direct link to the pic once its uploaded as ur little 









then all should be sorted.


----------



## Cat




----------



## t-bo

EDIT: Ahh it worked


----------



## Cat

Ooops just practising


----------



## Cat




----------



## t-bo

Hay great beardie pic  

I love it when they stand up so they can have a good look out the glass  Im looking over at my beardie viv now and he has fallen asleep standing up in this posistion with his belly against the glass 

Great pics, looks like you got the hang of it


----------



## Cat

yey i did it :lol:


----------



## Deadbait

nice pics cat  
wish i had my digi cam still so i could take some of my zoo  all of my snakes have real personalities lol, the things they get up to is sometimes unbelievable.


----------



## Cat

:lol: your lucky you got them pics not had my camera long still learning.
Thanks for all your help guys. Anyway the first pic is my beardie he's called Red the second is lou my classic and the third is lucy my amel thats all i have *hmm* for now :roll: hoping to get red a girlfriend(just got to convince my husband first) 
where do i find all your babies then?


----------



## t-bo

Im sure Red would like a girlfriend  I like all the wood you have in the viv there.. looks nice!

Check the Picture forums for more 'baby' pics


----------



## nattyb

great pics cat


----------



## ROMANO

hello cat welcome to the forums


----------



## Cat

Thanks


----------



## ROMANO

hello cat


----------



## ROMANO

alright cat


----------



## chocolatecolubrid

Love the shots! Red is sooo cute - love his belly markings! :wink: Snakes are gorgeous too! Great feeding shot! 8)


----------



## ROMANO

sorry about sayin hello so many times but ave only gust realized that there was two pages and didnt think my message was working :lol:


----------



## Cat

:lol: :lol: oh yeah just noticed the hello's. jeez anyone would think i had a stalker :lol: :lol:


----------



## LeeH

hey cat
bit of a late welcome lol
you have some really nice animals there
your classic corns the best    
lee


----------



## manda

hey n welcome


----------



## tazzyasb

Hi Cat


----------



## Anonymous

Hiya Cat and







love your pics :wink:


----------

